# Breeder in California



## BubbaGee (May 17, 2018)

Hi, does anyone have any information on Amor Havanese? I’d like to hear your experience? Would you recommend? Can you please PM me? Thank you!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, BubbaGee.

Mary shows her dogs to their championships and posts the health testing of her dogs on OFA.org. I do not have any personal knowledge of her breeding program, so I cannot give you an opinion of her personally.


----------

